# Is Honey eating enough?



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i just wanted to check if honey is eating enough for feeding her puppies 
yesterday i put a bowl of acana in her pen and she did not touch 1 bit even though its in her pen i even tired putting it in her box and trying to give her it by hand but she just would not entertain it at all so i managed to get her to eat some cottage cheese 
she wont even leave them to pee she frets so much when i try take her for a pee 

today i went out and bought stuff for her heres what she ate today only cause i hand fed her it (she wouldent disturb her pups to go too the bowl) 

this morning around 9am i gave her half a pkt of cold meat (chicken breast)
this afternoon around 1:30pm i spoon fed her a small can of ceasar wet food
tonight about 7pm i cooked her a chicken leg/thigh took it off the bone and she ate it all with me feeding her it

do you tink this is sufficiant for her while feeding her babies ?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I think if she is eating for you if your feeding her by hand.. it's ok.
While some may not approve of the items you have fed her, I personally think Chicken even cooked is a great source of protein.
The Ceasar wet food is not high quality but it's also food and protein. It's obviously very important she eats.. If she was my dog I would try feeding her as often as I can.. and I would not fret over what the food is so much as that she is eating it, I think frequent smaller meals may be the way to go.

I'm sure others here will have maybe better advice for you, but I think it's pretty common sense.. she needs food to produce milk (much like a new human mother) and so long as she is getting a good protein source her body will be able to do this.

Good luck!

Oh and ETA..is it possible to take the babes with you and her when she goes to do her business? that way maybe if she can see them and knows they are near and safe she will feel more at ease?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Oh and ETA..is it possible to take the babes with you and her when she goes to do her business? that way maybe if she can see them and knows they are near and safe she will feel more at ease?


im just worried they get a chill if i take them out and i think it might make her worse as she dosent want anyone to touch them


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Once the litter arrives the mom rarely leaves the pups for the first few days. My girls won't usually eat but a bite for the first couple days. They're more concerned about taking care of the pups at that point. If the mom's got up and left the pups often during the first day or so, the pups wouldn't get the immunities from the mom. So, I wouldn't expect her to do much outside of caring for her babies for the first few days.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh Mandy she sounds such a good mum,not wanting to leave her babies.Have no idea about feeding a new mum.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Not being nosey, but how much research did you do before breeding her? It sounds like you're not all that prepared. No offense. From reading your posts, you don't seem to have alot of info on the whole breeding and whelping situation. Something that always helps is talking to a fellow breeder with more experience. That's what I did before I started my breeding program.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Radar_Love said:


> Not being nosey, but how much research did you do before breeding her? It sounds like you're not all that prepared. No offense. From reading your posts, you don't seem to have alot of info on the whole breeding and whelping situation. Something that always helps is talking to a fellow breeder with more experience. That's what I did before I started my breeding program.


I don't see how this is at all helpful under the context of her thread.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> im just worried they get a chill if i take them out and i think it might make her worse as she dosent want anyone to touch them


Good point! I think she will go when she really has to, the food to me is the most important and it sounds to me like your being very diligent about that!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Radar_Love said:


> Not being nosey, but how much research did you do before breeding her? It sounds like you're not all that prepared. No offense. From reading your posts, you don't seem to have alot of info on the whole breeding and whelping situation. Something that always helps is talking to a fellow breeder with more experience. That's what I did before I started my breeding program.


i was well prepared for this ive been reaserching this for over a year my dogs were checked for health problems my breeding went smoothly considering one was breech wich my MENTOR helped me with over the phone i have done everything right it was sad that i lost the pup with the cleft palate but that could have happened to the most experienced breeder i only asked about her feeding to see if any my friends on here agreed that it was enough i dont get where in any my posts i come across as unexperienced yes it was my first breeding and have came on lately for a bit of reassurance from my friends on here as i have just came back to the forum after lurking for a while but i really dont get where i was unprepared !!!!!!
please point out to me where im coming across unprepared not asking for a bit of advice


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That is one thing Mandy is, is prepared.
This was so not an unplanned fly by the seat of her pants breeding as many of us know on here.
Nothing wrong with a bit of advice now and then i dont think eh.
Always good to get folks opinions to make sure you are doing well.
That is what this board is for anyway.
We all like to help each other out and get some reassurance, even if we know the answer.
I know i do anyway and am sure i am not alone in that.

Anyway i cant help you Mandy, as i dont know about feeding mummy chi's.
Least she is actually taking food from you.
She sounds like such a good mum too, bless her wee furry socks. xx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mandy honey, you have been preparing for this for a long time. Don't let a comment from someone who doesn't even know you make you feel bad. Everybody has to start somewhere and you did everything by the book. Honey is fine and just continue to let her be a Mommy and be confident in what you are doing. Since I have talked to you daily through this entire ordeal, I know how prepared you were and how much research you did. We learn as we go just as in real life when we had our babies. Asking questions and getting support from people is all part of the process. Unfortunately, some people want to offer criticism instead of support. We are here for you and you are doing great and so is Honey.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Could you put her bowl of food in the box with her? Maybe if she could still see (and be near) the pups she'd graze here and there.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> Could you put her bowl of food in the box with her? Maybe if she could still see (and be near) the pups she'd graze here and there.


thats where it is in her box i have her box in a babys travel cot she just dosent seem to want the dried shes just such a good mummy she dosent want to disturb them


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Mandy, you are FAR from being unprepared. 

I would say to cater to Honey at this time and give her food she likes, whether than be baby food, or boiled chicken, or cottage cheese, scrambled eggs or cesar wet food! Whatever stimulates her appetite so that she can produce milk for those sweet babies.

You are doing a good job. It's obvious from the pics.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the support girls we all need a little reassurance once in a while x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

If she's eating from you hands...I'd offer her something yummy to munch often. Chicken, cottage cheese, maybe babyfood or like your doing already, canned dog food...whatever she'll eat! It sounds like she's a super good mama though....aww!

And yes, I think most of us know how long you've been preparing for this first litter. I don't think you've sounded unprepared at all in your posts? Everyone needs some reassurance once in a while and no matter how much reading, asking questions, etc you do before hand there are still going to be things that pop up when you actually go through it that you'll have to look into. 

Anyway, keep up the good work Mandy...and Honey! :love5:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

radar_love said:


> not being nosey, but how much research did you do before breeding her? It sounds like you're not all that prepared. No offense. From reading your posts, you don't seem to have alot of info on the whole breeding and whelping situation. Something that always helps is talking to a fellow breeder with more experience. That's what i did before i started my breeding program.


im sorry but i have to come in here!!
How dare you say this to mandy, you do not know her to pass this comment, every "regular poster and member here knows the research that mandy did 
do you all know im am sick of this, i will post a thread, i was not going to but after reading this i will


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Mandy was very well prepared and has been researching breeding for a long time, there was no need for a post like that, that was not the original question.

Mandy I really don't know but as long as she is eating from you just keep hand feeding her just whatever she will eat , wet food, chicken, scrambled egg etc.

Honey is such a good mummy, look forward to more pics!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is what the board is for, to ask questions and gain info. I would feed her what ever you can give her that she will eat. Have you tried giving her puppy food? She may like it better and it is loaded with protein. You can feed it to her throughout the whole nursing process. Sorry I am not much help. Just trying to offer ideas.

Try to pour some of the gravy over the puppy kibble and she may like it even better.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Mandy, I, too, hand fed moms with pups whatever they would eat.. just to be certain they were eating..Boiled chicken and boiled chicken livers worked very well for me as well as low fat cottage cheese and scrambled egg. Cocoa was quite thin after giving birth and raising 3 puppies.. Until she weaned these girls, she got whatever she would eat..lol

Yanno, everyone has advice, most of it well-intended, but not always well-delivered. It is often tempting to sit behind a computer and comment on things when you have no personal knowledge of an individual situation. I have found that I have to "let stuff just roll off my back like water on a duck!"... According to most dog people, the food I feed my pack is completely unsuitable.. but I have a 16 year old pug, a nearly 15 year old chi girl.. and even the ones that have passed on lived long and happy lives.. Rio passed on at 13, Macky at 14, Chay-lei at 16 and Brandy at 17. Go with your gut feelings, you know that you adore your babies and will always do what you feel is the very best for them.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah honey ignore people we all know how well prepared you've been and everyone has to start somewhere I am so proud of you and for getting the breech baby out alive and unharmed that's just fab!! 

With regards to feeding I would just give her whatever you can the stinkier the better as it may get her going she's gonna need to eats like it's running out but give her a few days not that I know nor am I a dog (lol no jokes pls) but when my milk kicked in fully after the colostrum my appetite went through the roof. 

Id wrap the babies up and carry them out when she goes for a pee she will pee so quick co she knows try are tree but shouldn't put up a fight you're her mummy so she should be ok with you holing them!!

I wish I ha her maternal instinct xxxxxxx


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken noodle soup is excellent for nursing moms. It helps give them protien she needs, and the fluids she needs for milk production. I wouldnt worry too much if she doesnt eat a whole lot the first few days, but make sure she is getting plenty of fluids. More fluids = more milk. Chicken broth or beef broth are both excellent for this, as it has some protiens and is fluid so it helps with the milk production.

As for not being prepared, I know Mandy made sure she was as well prepared as she could be. She's being a wonderful chi mommy and is just concerned for her girl! Asking for advice on this is a good way to get additional suggestions she or her mentor may not have thought of before!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Mandy there's always 1 ???? I will say no more ,you're doing a great job


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Luna was the same way for a few day but she snapped out of it and now can't get enough food. I think she will be fine, she is just a very good, protective momma.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

See this is why I'm not a "regular member", all I was doing was expressing my opinion. I know sometimes with your first litter it's stressful. I'm sorry I didn't know how prepared she was or whatever. But, THIS defensiveness is why I rarely come here. How can anyone take what I said as offensive anyway? I just wanted to ask her if she was able to talk to a more experienced breeder. That helped me in many ways. What's so bad about that.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Radar_Love said:


> See this is why I'm not a "regular member", all I was doing was expressing my opinion. I know sometimes with your first litter it's stressful. I'm sorry I didn't know how prepared she was or whatever. But, THIS defensiveness is why I rarely come here. How can anyone take what I said as offensive anyway? I just wanted to ask her if she was able to talk to a more experienced breeder. That helped me in many ways. What's so bad about that.


well i took as offence when you said i didnt look at all prepared 
where in my posts did i look unprepared is what i ask and if asking if honey is eating enough means im unprepared i just dont get it

but to answer you question yes i do have quite a few experienced breeders who i can call and in fact my mentor called this morning with advice on her feeding


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Radar_Love said:


> See this is why I'm not a "regular member", all I was doing was expressing my opinion. I know sometimes with your first litter it's stressful. I'm sorry I didn't know how prepared she was or whatever. But, THIS defensiveness is why I rarely come here. How can anyone take what I said as offensive anyway? I just wanted to ask her if she was able to talk to a more experienced breeder. That helped me in many ways. What's so bad about that.


Re read your original post you e said she doesn't sound well prepared etc etc in the whole whelping business yadayadayada when all you saw was her ask if mum was eating enough. She knows that she needs to eat alot whilst she's lactating she just wanted reassurance. Like you said it's stressful for anyone you don't know her yet were very blunt and rude towards her. People will jump to defend when something is unfair as was your post. 

Now I don't have a clue who you are whether you are a reputable breeder or what but all you had to say was it's normal for mum to be off her food for a few days hand feeding is fine as long as she has something you didn't need to come on and basically say she has no clue when quite frankly she does!! 

Tones are hard to workout in a forum but sometimes a little discretion in what you say goes along way!!! 

Mandy how is honey today?? Xx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Radar_Love said:


> Not being nosey, but how much research did you do before breeding her? It sounds like you're not all that prepared. No offense. From reading your posts, you don't seem to have alot of info on the whole breeding and whelping situation.......


Radar_Love in fairness to Mandy, there is nowhere in her posts that I can see that she was not prepared - so it was quite unfair to make that statement.

What she has done is ask relevant questions just to reassure herself that all is well - and that is wonderful and that also is what this forum is for.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Radar_Love said:


> *Not being nosey*, but how much research did you do before breeding her? *It sounds like you're not all that prepared.* No offense. *From reading your posts, you don't seem to have alot of info on the whole breeding and whelping situation.* Something that always helps is talking to a fellow breeder with more experience. *That's what I did before I started my breeding program*.


No no your not being nosey........ i think you have confused "nosey" with just plain rudeness.

As for prepared, i think i speak for everyone on here when i say Mandy was/is very much prepared. 

Even you had to start for somewhere didn't you?????



Radar_Love said:


> See this is why I'm not a "regular member", all I was doing was expressing my opinion. I know sometimes with your first litter it's stressful. *I'm sorry I didn't know how prepared she was or whatever. But, THIS defensiveness is why I rarely come here. How can anyone take what I said as offensive anyway?* I just wanted to ask her if she was able to talk to a more experienced breeder. That helped me in many ways. What's so bad about that.


You have done a complete flip here...... in the first post i quoted you said that you have read her posts and she doesn't have much info and now you are saying you didn't know how prepared she was....


I am sorry mandy for ripping up your thread, but this actually made me very upset for you.

Keep doing what you are doing.......... which is a great job

:hello1: :hello1: :hello1:


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I am closing this thread, it has gone way off topic - I hope some of the answers were a help and that Honey is eating well today


----------

